# Rauschen und Störgeräusche nachträglich entfernen?



## chaostheorie (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Letzte Woche fand in meiner Firma ein größeres Meeting zu unserem aktuellen Projekt statt. Dieses Meeting habe ich (offiziell) mit einem Diktiergerät mitgeschnitten (Olympus VN2100pc), und hab ich jetzt hier als Wave-File vorliegen.

Blöderweise hört man während der ganzen Zeit Hintergrundgeräusche. Zum einen ein dauerndes Brummen, welches ständig da ist. Zum anderen den einen oder anderen vorbei fahrenden Bagger, sowie zwischendurch auch mal einen heftigen Regenguss, und noch weiteres. Wir hatten uns direkt am Ort des Geschehens, einer Baustelle, getroffen :-/

Die Leute saßen alle in dem größeren Raum verteilt, und das Ergebnis ist, dass ich manche Passagen überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, vor allem wenn Störgeräusche mit einem leise sprechenden weiter entfernt sitzenden Mitarbeiter zusammenkommen. 

Gibt es Chancen, die Sprache mehr oder weniger heraus zu extrahieren? Welche (kostenlose / Trial, sowie einfach verständliche) Software könnte mir dabei helfen? Oder muss ich mich damit abfinden, jetzt ein unvollständiges Protokoll abzugeben? 

Hoffende Grüße, Anton


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2007)

Grundsätzlich ist dann eine Aufnahme verhunzt. 

Hilfestellungen:
1. Es gibt Rauschfilter/Denoiser, die einen Lernmodus haben. So kann man eine
rauschende Stelle vorspielen und dann auf das ganze Wav anwenden. Kann helfen.
Leider kenne ich Keinen, das für Lau ist.

2. Mit nem EQ alle unnötigen Frequenzbänder herausschneiden. zB unter 100Hz und
über 3KHz alles weg machen. Was es bringt ? Mögliche Störgeräusche herauszu-
schneiden, die beim Hören ablenken.
Danach uU einen Kompressor anwenden um mehr Lautstärke zu erreichen.
uU werden damit die leiseren Stellen um so viel lauter, dass sie verständlich werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## zenga (3. Juli 2007)

hallo,
hat audacity (freeware) nicht schon einige Filter drinne, die helfen könnten ?
die haben auch nen Forum  http://www.audacity-forum.de/

ansonsten hab ich mal verknackste/verrauschte Schallplatten mit magix Music Cleaning Lab wieder hinbekommen, vielleicht hilft das auch bei deinem Problem >

http://site.magix.net/deutsch/startseite/musik-produkte/music-cleaning-lab-2007-deluxe/

da gibts auch ne Demoversion.


mfg


----------



## chaostheorie (3. Juli 2007)

Danke, die Sachen werd ich mir mal angucken! Ich hab gestern noch mit Nero WaveEditor rumprobiert, aber der bringt meinen Rechner glatt zum Stillstand (Speicherauslastung 1,7 GB  ) und wenn ich aus dem Noise-Reduction-Menü raus will, stürzt das ganze Programm ab und nix geht mehr.. Mag natürlich auch dran liegen, dass die Datei zu groß ist, 40 mb für knapp 1 std. Aufnahme.

Ich meld mich nochmal wenn ich Fragen hab,
Gruß, Anton


----------

